# Lowest MF but highest TPU



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2011)

We've been dancing around this subject for awhile...but i think its something we should be keeping track of...I own ONE timeshare

Week 27, 2br Lock-off at patriots place $776 MF

When it falls on 4th of July it gets me 50 TPU's with my MF of $776 thats $15.52 per TPU  When it doesn't fall on the 4th of July it gets me 37 TPU's thats about $20.97 per TPU...figuring it will fall on the 4th 1/2 the time...$18.25

Soo....$18.25 per TPU is what i own....What about you guys?


----------



## mstoyanov (May 27, 2011)

From my research getting $10 per TPU is not very difficult (all my designated RCI traders are below $10 MFs per TPU) but you can find even cheaper with some digging.
If you trade a lot you may even get below $5 per TPU with CMV UDI but it will require either large volume of trades or combination of renting/trading to cover all MFs.



Ridewithme38 said:


> We've been dancing around this subject for awhile...but i think its something we should be keeping track of...I own ONE timeshare
> 
> Week 27, 2br Lock-off at patriots place $776 MF
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> From my research getting $10 per TPU is not very difficult (all my designated RCI traders are below $10 MFs per TPU) but you can find even cheaper with some digging.
> If you trade a lot you may even get below $5 per TPU with CMV UDI but it will require either large volume of trades or combination of renting/trading to cover all MFs.



cool...So below $10 is the ideal...but below $5 is possible

Can you help out a regular guy with a tip on one resort thats below $10 a point?


----------



## DavidnJudy (May 27, 2011)

People won't tell because they may be bidding on them on EBAY as we speak.

Good luck researching - thanks for you info. If I get something I will post it.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2011)

You guys didn't share well as kids did ya? How many TS's do you guys need :hysterical:


----------



## mstoyanov (May 27, 2011)

For obvious reasons I will not mention any resort that I own but here is one example:
Shore Crest 4th of July has TPU of 60 for ~$550MFs
Keep in mind that it will be difficult to find unit in the example above (one reason why I post it openly) and it definitely will not be for $1. Too much open discussions for these resorts will easily make RCI recalibrate their trade value as it happened in the past.  
But general idea is simple - high demand areas with resorts that are not very luxurious (it is difficult to keep MFs low and provide luxurious resorts).
RCI usually gives very little extra points for luxury.
TPU now is public info so finding these resorts is very easy - just play with deposit calculator and you will find quite a bit such resorts.
All these sub $10 per TPU resorts that I have are resorts that I can personally use but they will be not my first (or even third) preferences in the areas where these are located but I bought them specifically for trading in RCI. They were tiger traders even before RCI changes and continue to be tiger traders since these are prime time in highly desired areas.



Ridewithme38 said:


> cool...So below $10 is the ideal...but below $5 is possible
> 
> Can you help out a regular guy with a tip on one resort thats below $10 a point?


----------



## mstoyanov (May 27, 2011)

It is not about how much timeshares we need. I have no need to obtain another RCI trader since I have all the TPUs that I need (more like 2 times what I can use). 
It is about protecting good traders from devaluation.
RCI trading discussions in the past has caused devaluations of popular traders so put a little effort yourself - now it is very easy to do such research with RCI deposit calculator. 
I can assure you that RCI (and all other big timeshare companies) monitor this site.


Ridewithme38 said:


> You guys didn't share well as kids did ya? How many TS's do you guys need :hysterical:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 27, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> so put a little effort yourself - now it is very easy to do such research with RCI deposit calculator.
> I can assure you that RCI (and all other big timeshare companies) monitor this site.



The problem is, its hard to find accurate MF numbers...sure with the RCI Deposit calculator i can figure out how many TPU's i can get...but i don't know if the 75 TPU resort has a $500 MF or a $2500 MF, ebay's just not reliable when it comes to that


----------



## mstoyanov (May 27, 2011)

Some of the big EBay sellers give quite accurate MFs since they get these from estoppel letters. 
Record several entries for the resorts that looks promising to you and when you see similar MFs from various auctions you can be quite assured that MFs are close to the real ones. Also some resorts post MFs on their HOA websites and for some others you can find them here on Tug.
And for the very small percentage of the resorts where finding MFs is not possible online and I am interested in I simply pick up the phone and call the resort directly.
Also most of the time here on Tug you will find even better info about the condition of the resort and possible special assessments that neither seller nor resort are going to provide. Remember just because MFs are low today does not mean they will be low tomorrow. The best research for any resort in my opinion can be done here on Tug - with 90+% probability the resort worth owning have been discussed here on Tug and some Tuggers owns them .



Ridewithme38 said:


> The problem is, its hard to find accurate MF numbers...sure with the RCI Deposit calculator i can figure out how many TPU's i can get...but i don't know if the 75 TPU resort has a $500 MF or a $2500 MF, ebay's just not reliable when it comes to that


----------



## tschwa2 (May 27, 2011)

For more detailed information about resorts and their MF's check out the resort,s websites.  Some have owners pages that are not password protected or have newsletters posted with the information.  You can call or email a resort and ask.  Tell them you are thinking about buying a unit on the secondary market and have questions.  Some resorts I've contacted have been very nice and some have ignored me or been on the snotty/nasty side.  It also gives you an idea if you would want to own there.  Definately do a search on the resort and the mangement company on TUG or a general search.  Sometimes a resort seems perfect but then you hear several complaints about the same significant issue which you shouldn't ignore.  Floating weeks that include prime season have many advantages but you need to find out how easy it is to book the best weeks and if you can deposit whatever you want or if they restrict and choose float week deposits for you.

GL


----------



## ronparise (May 27, 2011)

Ride

I like to look at this from another direction...not what will my tpu cost me, but rather what will they buy and what does the place I trade into cost me

lets assume you are credited with 50 tpu (that cost 750 or $15 each) when you deposit your week in advance. And you want to visit Ft Myers Florida to buy a new home from me in Lehigh Acres. if you wait until the last minute you can reserve a week at the Lehigh Resort for 4 of your TPU (plus a reservation fee)  In money your lehigh vist will cost you about $250 not bad and you still have 46 tpu left...Of course the new house I sell you will cost another $60000 or so;

the whole discussion of TPU should be, for you, and me an academic discussion. Didnt you buy to have a lockoff in a location within driving distance from your home that you could use during your daughters vacation time... You didnt buy to trade. the best use of your timeshare is your use of your timeshare ...its not a trader


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You guys didn't share well as kids did ya? How many TS's do you guys need :hysterical:




I think its about "doing your research" and "due diligence".   There is way too much - "you do all the work and just tell me"  - lately on the boards, especially on this topic.

There is also the issue of "how you calculate."  I own a lot, and do a straight MF / TPU calculation.  I have an average of $14. 

Getting $5 per TPU?  Is it really possible - read the post - involved lots of trades - may not be a straight calculation.  Also note the inclusion of "rental" to get the TPU down to $5.   $10 ish - yes doable with research - see the additional posts with more hints for research.

Did I turn a 25 TPU vacation into 2 "formally valued at 25"  TPU vacations - yes - but do I value those TPUs now as $6.5 instead of $13???  Did  I factor in cancellation and rebook fees? etc, etc.  Using that type of multi trading - yes I can get the TPU value down....

think about it....

Less than $5 per TPUs - for non-lock off unit,  that means $300 MF for a 60 TPU unit, or $600 for a 120 maxed out lock off..... how many 60 TPU weeks are really out there? and with both sides at 60? and for such low MFs?  If you really want them, you can find them.  But you know the risk....

I also agree with the 'loose lips sink ships' creed......many of us remember "searchable Fairfield weeks",  and other (true) urban legends.   

(and yes, those with "large portfolios" do manage them, and move inventory in and out - I just divested a stinker at $28/TPU, and am quite happy with my $13 average)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> Some of the big EBay sellers give quite accurate MFs since they get these from estoppel letters.
> Record several entries for the resorts that looks promising to you and when you see similar MFs from various auctions you can be quite assured that MFs are close to the real ones. Also some resorts post MFs on their HOA websites and for some others you can find them here on Tug.
> And for the very small percentage of the resorts where finding MFs is not possible online and I am interested in I simply pick up the phone and call the resort directly.
> Also most of the time here on Tug you will find even better info about the condition of the resort and possible special assessments that neither seller nor resort are going to provide. Remember just because MFs are low today does not mean they will be low tomorrow. The best research for any resort in my opinion can be done here on Tug - with 90+% probability the resort worth owning have been discussed here on Tug and some Tuggers owns them .



I found this little handy website.  Don't know how accurate it is but it does have MF's listed for quite a few resorts.  They give the dates too.
http://www.specialassessmentwatch.com/


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2011)

> (and yes, those with "large portfolios" do manage them, and move inventory in and out - I just divested a stinker at $28/TPU, and am quite happy with my $13 average)


I think most people would be happy with $28 TPU (ignorance is bliss).  

As a matter of fact, I know of a resort (my own Val Chatelle) where the owners are indeed blissfully ignorant and feel they had a huge increase in value with this new system.  They did get a huge increase in value. 

Low, stable maintenance fees, and point values of 18-30 for most weeks (Holidays weeks are higher values), with fees of $480-$560, they are all happy.  They are not aware of what's out there with higher TPU's and are thrilled with the values, which some average about $28.  

It depends what you do with the $28 TPU's.  Truly.  If you get 18 TPU's for a fall week ($480 fees) and get two Hiltons in Orlando during the off-season, you are doing twice what you did before.  This is fine for me.  We own one of those fall weeks, and I keep trying to give it away, but no one takes it.  Next newsletter, I offer it with free closing.  I think someone will bite.  I would keep it, if we didn't have so many TPU's otherwise.


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2011)

I agree with the others. It is not that people here don't want to be helpful, but this is an open forum. ANYONE on the net can google RCI high TPU's with low MF's and this thread will come up. If any of us ever want to buy what we consider a top value week on e-bay we might find ourselves bidding against many other people who read about it here. 

It is also a definite possibility that RCI could simply read these threads, realize that people have found certain weeks/resorts/type of units that are wayyy overpointed and they could lower the TPU's assigned. People who own great trading weeks do not want to risk killing the goose that lays the golden eggs by spreading details on the open web. I woudn't either if I owned one.

If you are a member of RCI you can do it yourself using the deposit calculator. If not make a friend here on TUG. I own over 20 weeks which were all purchased prior to the weeks change and unfortunatelly NONE are $10 per TPU or less. I am watching and searching myself. It is not that I need more weeks, but to get a couple of cheap traders is something I am interested in. I have not pulled the trigger yet since I don't need anymore weeks, but I still might just to get a great trader for the money.

I have several friends here on TUG who have PM'd me with what/when/where they own that have great $ to TPU ratios. I will not post or PM what they told me in confidence. I also will not say who they are so that their nice act for me becomes unending PM's from others asking for them to do the same for them. Perhaps you could ask if anyone would PM you with their suggestions. 

One last suggestion. No matter how great a TPU to $ ratio you are looking at buying, make sure it is a resort/location/area/ time of year you would like to personally use most years. The trading power that RCI giveth is trading power that RCI can taketh away. If you buy a week(s) that you don't like only for trading power, you might be stuck with a week you don't want with low trading power in a very few years.


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The problem is, its hard to find accurate MF numbers...sure with the RCI Deposit calculator i can figure out how many TPU's i can get...but i don't know if the 75 TPU resort has a $500 MF or a $2500 MF, ebay's just not reliable when it comes to that



VV@P  is $732 - almost everyone knows that.

Why? - because there are a lot on eBay and other sites - IOW it's "common"

For less "common" MF's - just ask on this site - "What are the MF's for ....?"


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You guys didn't share well as kids did ya? How many TS's do you guys need :hysterical:



Talk about a loaded question :hysterical: 

Here's one for ya Ride: 200607760577

Reputable seller - 3 bed LO - 810 per use MF's - week 26 - $1 bid

What's not to like? (except the Legacy part :ignore:  )


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I found this little handy website.  Don't know how accurate it is but it does have MF's listed for quite a few resorts.  They give the dates too.
> http://www.specialassessmentwatch.com/



what a cool site - thank you Christine


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I found this little handy website.  Don't know how accurate it is but it does have MF's listed for quite a few resorts.  They give the dates too.
> http://www.specialassessmentwatch.com/



Thanks for the link. I have saved this web site to my timeshare folder.


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think most people would be happy with $28 TPU (ignorance is bliss).



I own a couple of resorts where the MF's run about $25 per TPU which I am not trying to sell. I understand the math. These are not good value RCI traders by any means. However if I  look at the resorts/weeks themselves to use and not to trade, the MF's are reasonable even though the TPU's assigned to them are low. I love to use them personally and when I don't I can usually rent them to others for more than the MF's cost me. 

Many Hawaii weeks/resorts and others like DVC don't have good mf/TPU ratios. That does not mean owning them is bad, it just means that they aren't the best weeks to use for trades.

I don't think all resorts should be deemed good or bad values totally based on the MF $ per TPU ratio. If it is a location you like to visit and if the MF's are lower than you can stay in a comparable unit in the area and/or you can rent the week to others for more than the annual MF's, then that too is a good week to own IMO. And when you use this criteria to judge what weeks are worth owning rather than the TPU/MF ratio you will not have to worry about RCI changing the trading value of what you bought in the future. You will always own what you bought, and that is a week you personally like to use.

Of course I am activelly searching for one or two really great TPU/MF ratio weeks to own for trading. Once you know how the new system works,  why not work it to it's max. $10 or less TPU to MF is my minumum goal. Thanks to all who have helped me know what to look for.


----------



## mstoyanov (May 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is your website or not but I checked it for the several resorts that I know MFs and it is horrible - a lot worse than EBay PCC sellers.
MFs are all over the map as I assume that these are unaudited entries by the end users and there are absolutely no explanation what these MFs are for (studio/1BR/2BR, EY vs EOY, Annual vs Quarterly vs Monthly). Here are 2 random examples of resorts that I know MFs:
1. Westin Kaanapali - just on the first 2 pages there are entries from $800 to $2400 and while these are close to the true MFs (still mostly incorrect) there is absolutely no indication what these are nor for which year are these reported.
2. Pines at Meadow Ridge - there entries goes from $116 to $738

You will be a lot better using a volume sellers on EBay that list MFs from estoppel letters and describe what these MFs are (FY Year, Size, EOY vs EY, Annual vs Quarterly vs Monthly).

If this is your website you need to modify it as a minimum for the end users to specify 1. What FY are these MFs for 2. What size of the unit is this 3. EOY or EY 4. Annual vs Quarterly vs Monthly 5. Any irregular items (ARDA, Club membership and so on)

In its current form it is at best useless and has potential to mislead and confuse potential buyers.

On a side note a suggestion for Tug - this will be a great tool for Tug members if there is a database where you can enter your resort MFs. I am sure just from TUG members we can populate a database with reliable info for 90% of all resorts



chriskre said:


> I found this little handy website.  Don't know how accurate it is but it does have MF's listed for quite a few resorts.  They give the dates too.
> http://www.specialassessmentwatch.com/


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> snip-
> 
> On a side note a suggestion for Tug - this will be a great tool for Tug members if there is a database where you can enter your resort MFs. I am sure just from TUG members we can populate a database with reliable info for 90% of all resorts



I would suggest it be in a "members only" section of the forum.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2011)

chriskre said:


> I found this little handy website.  Don't know how accurate it is but it does have MF's listed for quite a few resorts.  They give the dates too.
> http://www.specialassessmentwatch.com/



Val Chatelle says $135 for the maintenance fees, but that is what a ski week is X 4 payments.


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> I don't know if this is your website or not but I checked it for the several resorts that I know MFs and it is horrible - a lot worse than EBay PCC sellers.
> MFs are all over the map as I assume that these are unaudited entries by the end users and there are absolutely no explanation what these MFs are for (studio/1BR/2BR, EY vs EOY, Annual vs Quarterly vs Monthly). Here are 2 random examples of resorts that I know MFs:
> 1. Westin Kaanapali - just on the first 2 pages there are entries from $800 to $2400 and while these are close to the true MFs (still mostly incorrect) there is absolutely no indication what these are nor for which year are these reported.
> 2. Pines at Meadow Ridge - there entries goes from $116 to $738
> ...



No this is not my website.   
I have no hidden agendas here.  
Just a plain ol TUGger who was trying to help.

I do sell on ebay though but I sell jewelry.  I don't even push my ebay store here since it's really not relevant to the site.  

I just posted the link as a possible tool to help others.
You're free to ignore it if you don't like it as it makes no difference to me.


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> I don't know if this is your website or not but I checked it for the several resorts that I know MFs and it is horrible - a lot worse than EBay PCC sellers.
> MFs are all over the map as I assume that these are unaudited entries by the end users and there are absolutely no explanation what these MFs are for (studio/1BR/2BR, EY vs EOY, Annual vs Quarterly vs Monthly). Here are 2 random examples of resorts that I know MFs:
> 1. Westin Kaanapali - just on the first 2 pages there are entries from $800 to $2400 and while these are close to the true MFs (still mostly incorrect) there is absolutely no indication what these are nor for which year are these reported.
> 2. Pines at Meadow Ridge - there entries goes from $116 to $738
> ...



Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth - I am happy Christine shared this site with me.

You obviously are not very experienced at "due diligence" and don't understand that even "raw" data is much better than _*no data*_.

If you want to put up a better site - no one is stopping you.


----------



## eal (May 28, 2011)

Not only are mf's all over the map, TPU costs can vary widely with RCI.  The more obvious examples are for weeks that where the check-in date is not far away, but I have found (and snapped up) exchanges for ridiculously low TPU's (e.g. Big Island Hawaii Thanksgiving 2012 2br King's Land) that are quite far out in time.  

Bottom line - RCI isn't always predictable.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (May 28, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think most people would be happy with $28 TPU (ignorance is bliss).
> 
> Dont get me wrong - $28/TPU can certainly work - but it was a pretty ugly 2 bedroom lockoff with high MF and low value (think fixed wyndham)......I do have 4 weeks that are $28/TPU - but I use them everyyear and would only rent them if not going to use.


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Val Chatelle says $135 for the maintenance fees, but that is what a ski week is X 4 payments.



So then that data is accurate  thanks Cindy


----------



## 6scoops (May 28, 2011)

*low tpu cost*



tombo said:


> One last suggestion. No matter how great a TPU to $ ratio you are looking at buying, make sure it is a resort/location/area/ time of year you would like to personally use most years.



This is exactly what I did with my first Ebay purchase of a great trader....  With this exact advice from my friend here!   Thanks again, I am very happy with the new RCI account, and the tpu I get.  Also besides being able to use it if for some reason I can't trade it,  I can also rent it out for more than my maintenance fee.


----------



## tombo (May 28, 2011)

6scoops said:


> This is exactly what I did with my first Ebay purchase of a great trader....  With this exact advice from my friend here!   Thanks again, I am very happy with the new RCI account, and the tpu I get.  Also besides being able to use it if for some reason I can't trade it,  I can also rent it out for more than my maintenance fee.



You made a great choice. I am now seriously considering buying exactly what you purchased.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 28, 2011)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I think most people would be happy with $28 TPU (ignorance is bliss).
> 
> Dont get me wrong - $28/TPU can certainly work - but it was a pretty ugly 2 bedroom lockoff with high MF and low value (think fixed wyndham)......I do have 4 weeks that are $28/TPU - but I use them everyyear and would only rent them if not going to use.



HEY Wait! Whats wrong with 2br Fixed Wyndhams?


----------



## mstoyanov (May 28, 2011)

Relying on a wrong data is in many cases worse than having no data.
Raw data can be useful if it was collected in a diligent matter with proper attributes which this website does not.

And this site was suggested as an alternative to the EBay listings - I am sorry but this is a BAD advice. Most of the listings by the large PCCs on EBay are accurate about MFs down to the single dollar since they get this info from resort estoppel letters. Is it true that sometimes PCCs (and even resorts on estoppels) do make mistakes - yes, but more than 95% of the auctions by PCCs are without such errors. And in each listing you can see for which FY is maintenance fee listed, for what size of the unit and how frequently that fee is paid. 
On top of that incorrect MFs can be used for dispute by the winner of the auction (within a 60 day credit card coverage) so most sellers try to be accurate.

And for the record I do collect data for myself for all resort/chains that are of interested to me but I have no time to build a whole website and attract enough visitors to make it a profitable venture. Biggest obstacle is attracting enough visitors to such site to be worth the expenses and efforts. But since Tug already have the critical mass of visitors/resort owners it will be easy enhancement. In fact for big chains (except Wyndham) Tug is the most accurate place to collect MFs/SA data and EBay is second most accurate place to get such data. For Wyndham the best site for this data is  dedicated Wyndham forum on atozed.



ampaholic said:


> Talk about looking a gift horse in the mouth - I am happy Christine shared this site with me.
> 
> You obviously are not very experienced at "due diligence" and don't understand that even "raw" data is much better than _*no data*_.
> 
> If you want to put up a better site - no one is stopping you.


----------



## mstoyanov (May 28, 2011)

Ride, 
In general there is nothing generally wrong with Fixed Wyndham weeks but as a general rule (there are always exceptions of course) Wyndham MFs are higher than comparable resorts due to corporate influence on the HOA boards, and a lot of resorts are given less TPU due to large volume of deposits coming from Wyndham in RCI.
Wyndham/Fairfield have always been the backbone of supply in RCI system (that is why actually Cendant bough Farifield) and RCI (a separate division of Wyndham) does not overpoint TPUs for Wyndham resorts to attract more sales prospects (exchangers). 
They have no use of empty room in the resorts since MFs are paid by the owners - they only care about sales prospects.


Ridewithme38 said:


> HEY Wait! Whats wrong with 2br Fixed Wyndhams?


----------



## chriskre (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> Relying on a wrong data is in many cases worse than having no data.
> Raw data can be useful if it was collected in a diligent matter with proper attributes which this website does not.
> 
> And this site was suggested as an alternative to the EBay listings - I am sorry but this is a BAD advice. Most of the listings by the large PCCs on EBay are accurate about MFs down to the single dollar since they get this info from resort estoppel letters. Is it true that sometimes PCCs (and even resorts on estoppels) do make mistakes - yes, but more than 95% of the auctions by PCCs are without such errors. And in each listing you can see for which FY is maintenance fee listed, for what size of the unit and how frequently that fee is paid.
> ...



Sheeeessssh.   I wasn't suggesting to use this site instead of ebay, I'm just saying that it's another place you can look to see if there are any discrepancies.  What is your problem?  :annoyed: 

This could be part of the due diligence.  
If you don't like it don't use it.  
Whatever.   

Sure sounds like you're connected somehow to the PCC's cause you sure are defensive over absolutely nothing.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov is right--I saw this site quite a while ago, and, as before, several results on that site are significantly off target.  

It's very nice of Christine to share with us, as it's another data point and maybe 80% of what's on there is correct.  The items I checked weren't, so it's always good to keep in mind it's only one source.


----------



## ampaholic (May 28, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> Relying on a wrong data is in many cases worse than having no data.
> -snip useless snivel-



WTF? Dude - where do you get off saying the site has _*WRONG*_ data? How the F:ignore: c:ignore:  do _*YOU*_ know?

It is obvious as the nose on an id:ignore: ts face that the data is input by owners in raw format and that it is left raw (uncollated). They just put the numbers in that are on their MF bill -- period.

Are you ready to say they _*LIE*_?

Just because you don't know how to sift through raw data - don't ASSume no one else does.

added: sorry if I come off a bit harsh - but I gave you a chance to back off


----------



## chriskre (May 29, 2011)

ampaholic said:


> It is obvious as the nose on an id:ignore: ts face that the data is input by owners in raw format and that it is left raw (uncollated). They just put the numbers in that are on their MF bill -- period.
> 
> Just because you don't know how to sift through raw data - don't ASSume no one else does.



Yeah!  What he said.  

Thanks Rick.


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> HEY Wait! Whats wrong with 2br Fixed Wyndhams?



Nothing IF you hold a high demand time at a good resort. But the vast majority of good fixed weeks got converted to points back when the conversion cost very little - it was the dogs with extremely low point value (thus reflecting a very low trade/use value) that tended to remain as fixed ownerships and many now are not even eligible to be converted.  Those are not good buys at any price.


----------



## timeos2 (May 29, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> Relying on a wrong data is in many cases worse than having no data.
> Raw data can be useful if it was collected in a diligent matter with proper attributes which this website does not.



Looking at that site it has a good selection of often hard to find resorts & fees BUT be very careful as many are total fees someone paid - may not be for a single week - and there is no detail to allow you to figure out what they paid for. Also many (it seems) EOY owners that pay 1/2 the annual cost.  Most do have the real number in there but figuring out what it is if you aren't familiar with the resort - the exact reason to want to know - it is tough to do.  

So interesting but of very limited value.


----------



## mstoyanov (May 29, 2011)

I know that the site has a lot of wrong data since I own quite a bit of of resorts and I do have HOA statements from these resorts from several FY so I know exactly what the maintenance fees are (up to the last cent).
As for lying - I never said anybody lied - lying implies knowing that you are entering wrong data while a lot of timeshare owners are clueless.
I presume that most of the incorrect entries are coming from people that have no idea what they are paying and website not having ability to ask for proper attributes to each entry (EY vs EOY, which FY, size, payment frequency, irregular items added to the MFs like Club membership, ARDA and so on).
Again without these attributes this data is as useless as it gets and can lead people to make wrong conclusions.

As for example of incorrect data - since you are interested in WKORV (according to your signature) and I am an owner there and have the HOA statements for the last 2 FY how do you explain entry on page 3 of $62.60 reported on 3/23/10?
Can you tell me what unit in WKORV has MFs of $62.60? I can assure you there never was a unit in WKORV with such MFs and probably never will. 
Or $3190.22 for that matter (the absolute highest MF for any unit in WKORV -  Corner Deluxe was for FY 2010 an it was $3076.69)?

In fact out of 7 resorts that I checked in that website (which I all own and have HOA info) all 7 contain funky entries that can not be MFs of any unit in these resorts. 

And I frankly do not see what is your problem with pointing that data on this website is useless. Are you the owner of that website? If you are please add fields to the entry form for EOY vs EY, FY reported, Unit size, Payment frequency - this will make the website a lot more valuable and will attract more frequent visitors (me included). Also a good feature will be allowing visitors to flag incorrect entries for the FY/Unit sizes they own. 







ampaholic said:


> WTF? Dude - where do you get off saying the site has _*WRONG*_ data? How the F:ignore: c:ignore:  do _*YOU*_ know?
> 
> It is obvious as the nose on an id:ignore: ts face that the data is input by owners in raw format and that it is left raw (uncollated). They just put the numbers in that are on their MF bill -- period.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstoyanov (May 29, 2011)

How do one use site for extra diligence when entries are all over the map there? I mean when you have resort with entries from $62 to $3190 (and none of these 2 is correct) how can you make a conclusion.

It is much easier to make a conclusion when data converges - for example in my personal MF database last 7 entries for Marriott Aruba Surf Club (Annual 2BR Gold) - all taken from EBay as reported by sellers are: $1089, $1089, $1089, $1089, $1089, $1089, $1090
Well I can reasonably conclude that there is a very high probability MFs for 2BR Annual Gold Marriott Aruba Surf Club to be close to $1089.

Or for example here are the last 5 entries for WKORV 2BR Annual - again taken from EBay: $2300, $2174, $2950, $2438, $2345 - not very converging but at least in much more narrow range. In fact when I first researched that resort 4 years ago it was the discrepancy between numbers closer to $2000 and the ones closer to $3000 to make me research it deeper to discover that there are 2 distinct types of 2 BR units there (regular and corner units with different MFs). 

Of course that doesn't mean that If I am on the market for such unit (which I am not) I will stop my research to that point, quite the contrary - I will go to Tug and try to see what condition the resort is in and how probable the special assessment will be in the near future.

As for my connection to PCCs - I am frequent buyer from these companies and that is the only connection that I ever had. 



chriskre said:


> Sheeeessssh.   I wasn't suggesting to use this site instead of ebay, I'm just saying that it's another place you can look to see if there are any discrepancies.  What is your problem?  :annoyed:
> 
> This could be part of the due diligence.
> If you don't like it don't use it.
> ...


----------



## ampaholic (May 29, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> I know that the site has a lot of wrong data since I own quite a bit of of resorts and I do have HOA statements from these resorts from several FY so I know exactly what the maintenance fees are (up to the last cent).
> As for lying - I never said anybody lied - lying implies knowing that you are entering wrong data while a lot of timeshare owners are clueless.
> I presume that most of the incorrect entries are coming from people that have no idea what they are paying and website not having ability to ask for proper attributes to each entry (EY vs EOY, which FY, size, payment frequency, irregular items added to the MFs like Club membership, ARDA and so on).
> Again without these attributes this data is as useless as it gets and can lead people to make wrong conclusions.
> ...



OK OK OK - I get it you are unable to deal with raw data (complete with outriders) in your mind.

But, when you say there is "wrong" data on that site you act like you know that owners are intentionally misreporting their MF's, That is very unlikely and would require more insider info than I think you have.

And I will agree the data is useless to you - since you require your data to be collated and vetted for outriders - See we _*can*_ agree  

So I suggest you do like Christine suggests: *DON"T FRIGGIN USE IT!*

And I get it that you are a "half empty" kind of guy - me I'm more of a half full type and don't like to SH:ignore: T on somebody who is trying to help me 
out. Again thanks Christine.   

I would gather somebody either mistyped the $62.60 outrider or perhaps missed with their decimal point - but I forget you can only bitch about outriders not dismiss them. :rofl: 

As for my owning the website - don't be a :ignore: 

I still haven't gotten the address to your (better) site. 

Que sound of crickets.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 29, 2011)

I don't understand all the vehemence around Mystoyanov's response to Chriske's post.  I'm sure both posted in an effort to help others on the board.

Chriske pointed out a site that provides m/f or assessment information to consider. (Don't think she said this is Gospel.)

Mystoyanov (and others) observed the data isn't totally right, and the mechanism to enter the data to provide the necessary specifics isn't there. (I agree, as I tried it a year ago and backed out as I could see the faults.)


----------



## Free2Roam (May 29, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I don't understand all the vehemence around Mystoyanov's response to Chriske's post.  I'm sure both posted in an effort to help others on the board.
> 
> Chriske pointed out a site that provides m/f or assessment information to consider. (Don't think she said this is Gospel.)
> 
> Mystoyanov (and others) observed the data isn't totally right, and the mechanism to enter the data to provide the necessary specifics isn't there. (I agree, as I tried it a year ago and backed out as I could see the faults.)



Agreed...this  thread really got unnecessarily heated.  I don't recall ever seeing such mean posts (complete with masked profanity) on TUG. 

I stumbled across that site awhile ago. I was hoping to find info on special assessments. I thought it was a good concept but just not enough info to be useful for me. Others may find the info useful though.


----------



## ace2000 (May 29, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I don't understand all the vehemence around Mystoyanov's response to Chriske's post. I'm sure both posted in an effort to help others on the board.
> 
> Chriske pointed out a site that provides m/f or assessment information to consider. (Don't think she said this is Gospel.)
> 
> Mystoyanov (and others) observed the data isn't totally right, and the mechanism to enter the data to provide the necessary specifics isn't there. (I agree, as I tried it a year ago and backed out as I could see the faults.)


 
I agree completely... amp seems to like to post as if he's on steroids or something... what do they call that... roid rage????  That's what that post reminded me of.


----------



## ampaholic (May 29, 2011)

ace said:


> I agree completely... amp seems to like to post as if he's on steroids or something... what do they call that... roid rage????  That's what that post reminded me of.



Well Ace it's like this: mstoyanov and his "half empty" style combined with his stubborn insistence that that style is the cool style just plain irks me :annoyed: ... it's really just that simple.

So I said "why look a gift horse in the mouth"?...

and he continued to complain that the data wasn't collated and vetted....

So I says "quit yer complainin"... getting more firm each of three times I said it - you know like you have to talk louder to people who are hard of hearing.:annoyed: 

Come on ... what's really so hard to understand about that?

Continue to listen to crickets waiting for mstoyanov to post his (better) site.


----------



## heathpack (May 29, 2011)

*deleted- double post*

deleted--- dbl post


----------



## heathpack (May 29, 2011)

Ok, apparantly there have been some spicy posts, I had been reading all the posts on this thread but fortunately missed those and I will just skip them, thanks.

But back to the subject at hand:  Wouldn't a better measure for people to be considering be cost/night?  When I look at my Hyatt as a trader, I consider: (initial purchase price amortized over 10 years + all fees paid to obtain trades, including membership fees for exchange companies, cancellation fees, etc + annual MF) divided by number of nights of stays per year.  Obviously Hyatt is an II trader, not RCI, but the concept is the same.  Yes, you could get more sophisticated than this and try to figure opportunity costs, yada yada yada, but once you are talking minimal purchase costs and MF, the costs of trading, fees, memberships becomes a significant piece of the cost pie.

Everyone will ultimately do the math however it makes sense to them.  But I bet the MF piece of the equation becomes not more than 30-50% of the total cost of the exchange week when some of these more complicated trades are executed.  In which case, purely looking at MF/TPU becomes unhelpful.

H


----------



## ampaholic (May 29, 2011)

muranojo said:


> I don't understand all the vehemence around Mystoyanov's response to Chriske's post.  I'm sure both posted in an effort to help others on the board.
> 
> Chriske pointed out a site that provides m/f or assessment information to consider. (Don't think she said this is Gospel.)
> 
> Mystoyanov (and others) observed the data isn't totally right, and the mechanism to enter the data to provide the necessary specifics isn't there. (I agree, as I tried it a year ago and backed out as I could see the faults.)



*You* put it much better than mystoyanov did ...

_* YOU*_ don't make it sound like Chriske was trying to make it harder for people to find data by introducing "wrong" data in place of good data. _*YOU*_ also aren't implying that Christine, Tombo and I might "own" the website and have some hidden agenda by welcoming the added data, raw as it may be.

If mystoyanov had just said "the site data isn't totally right, and the mechanism to enter the data to provide the necessary specifics isn't there." I would have just agreed with him.

Simple really ... it's all in the wrist, ah I mean twist.


----------



## chellej (May 29, 2011)

Back to the OP's original question..... I recently traded my Prime summer Island Park Village Week which used to be a tiger trader with RCI but now gets a meager 28 TPUS to another timesharer that I get 52 TPU's for a Maintenance fee of $500.  ($9.60 per TPU).  I'll send you a pm with the resort....as we all know in the past if weeks are talked up too much it can have a negative effect on trade power.


And you other folks....you should play nice


----------



## kenojg (Jun 12, 2011)

*$19*

I have 2 studio's each with MF of $300 which have  (max 9 months out)  16TPU's each ...  so cost of $19...   

which I feel is pretty good, and if and when I decide I might could use more , with help and info from here I would try and shoot towards the $10 range.

Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Jun 12, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> How do one use site for extra diligence when entries are all over the map there? I mean when you have resort with entries from $62 to $3190 (and none of these 2 is correct) how can you make a conclusion..



Uhhhhh, how 'bout calling the resort directly.  Maybe some of the resorts have monthly payment options or multi payment options.  I know of several that do so, so maybe those $60 a month MF's are why you are seeing such discrepancies between $60 a month and $700 but it's not specified because the site owners have not put a way to do it yet.   


[/QUOTE]As for my connection to PCCs - I am frequent buyer from these companies and that is the only connection that I ever had[/QUOTE]

And that is my only connection as well.   

Wish I owned that website though.  I think it's a great idea.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 12, 2011)

chriskre said:


> -snip-
> 
> Wish I owned that website though.  I think it's a great idea.



I agree it's a great idea (if not perfect).  

Christine, I think if you did own that site you would be barraged with complaints from people who don't understand raw data or know how it can be useful.

I challenged one of the complainers to produce a better site - still no luck. :ignore: 

Thanks again for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## mstoyanov (Jun 12, 2011)

I own at that resort and MFs are not collected monthly.
There is nothing in this resort that even have anything remotely close to $60 MFs - it is simply incorrect entry from some owner who probably entered some balance left from prepaid estimate of previous year fees or is simply an incorrect entry. And due to the lack of ability to "flag" incorrect entries there is no way you to inform others that this entry is invalid even if you know 100% for sure that it is.

As for calling the resort - that is exactly my point, this website in its current form is as useless as it gets so it does not help you with due diligence.

The only reason why I asked is if you are the owner is because I have constructive suggestion on how to improve the site significantly so that it can be pretty good. I myself need such website and maintain personal DB for all resorts that I am interested and years for which I can collect MF data. Unfortunately maintaining such DB takes quite a bit of my time and I will be very happy to find a site that have such info instead. I still wish that I can make suggestion to the original site owner - in my opinion such changes will not be very difficult to implement. 



chriskre said:


> Uhhhhh, how 'bout calling the resort directly.  Maybe some of the resorts have monthly payment options or multi payment options.  I know of several that do so, so maybe those $60 a month MF's are why you are seeing such discrepancies between $60 a month and $700 but it's not specified because the site owners have not put a way to do it yet.
> 
> 
> And that is my only connection as well.
> ...


----------



## mstoyanov (Jun 12, 2011)

So instead of explaining how you can reconcile and use so called by you "RAW" data of entries from $60 to $3190+ for resort that has neither 
you launch a diatribe against me accusing me of some silly conspiracy theories when I only wanted to contact site owner with suggestions how to make site actually usable. Dude you have some serous attitude problems.

Oh and don't bother to reply to me - you will be my first poster in "ignored" list. I never though I will use this feature but what do you know.



ampaholic said:


> I agree it's a great idea (if not perfect).
> 
> Christine, I think if you did own that site you would be barraged with complaints from people who don't understand raw data or know how it can be useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 12, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> Oh and don't bother to reply to me - you will be my first poster in "ignored" list. I never though I will use this feature but what do you know.



I'm honored ... and relieved that I won't be hearing anything else from you in response to what I post. 

Maybe every cloud does have a silver lining


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 12, 2011)

mstoyanov said:


> -snip-
> 
> The only reason why I asked is if you are the owner is because I have constructive suggestion on how to improve the site significantly so that it can be pretty good. I myself need such website and maintain personal DB for all resorts that I am interested and years for which I can collect MF data. Unfortunately maintaining such DB takes quite a bit of my time* and I will be very happy to find a site that have such info instead.*


emphasis added

Dude if you don't know how to contact the owner of a site _*you*_ are the one who's clueless. Well, since that actually fits - here goes:

Go to www.google.com and type in --- how do i find the owner of a web site?

Read and learn - don't accuse people of being the owner just because they mention a site - simple really.

*Since you claim you need a site like this -- I really think you should thank Christine for mentioning it.*

And if you don't like it - please post your better site - cumon man, man up.


----------



## pashbroo (Jun 20, 2011)

chellej said:


> Back to the OP's original question..... I recently traded my Prime summer Island Park Village Week which used to be a tiger trader with RCI but now gets a meager 28 TPUS to another timesharer that I get 52 TPU's for a Maintenance fee of $500.  ($9.60 per TPU).  I'll send you a pm with the resort....as we all know in the past if weeks are talked up too much it can have a negative effect on trade power.
> 
> 
> And you other folks....you should play nice



I'd be interested to hear about this $9.60/TPU resort as well, or any others in the ~$10 TPU range.  I'm specifically interested in something I could use to trade into DVC, but don't currently have an RCI account so it's hard for me to find these (current) monster traders.  If anyone could PM me info about high TPU/$ weeks/resorts, I'd be extremely grateful.  Thanks!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes this is an old thread, but I wonder what MF per TPU rates are at today, almost 9 years later.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m in the $13-17.50/TPU range w/Colonies of Williamsburg and Massanutten.  It’s a bit tough to truly say what it is for them because of the VV extra vacation certificates that are good for ~8 TPU exchanges and the Massanutten trading power boosts, but there are additional fees associated with them.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 16, 2020)

$16/TPU counting extra certificate.  $19/TPU not counting such.


----------



## jackio (Jan 16, 2020)

Most of mine are around $15/TPU except my one so. cal studio which is between $10 and $11


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 18, 2020)

Not $10/TPU but less than $13....
Aruba timeshare,  February fixed weeks.
Only problem...….you are not going to get them cheaply which will greatly offset your TPUs.
Several of my timeshares were purchased for less than $1000 and get me $15-16/TPUs


----------



## CPNY (Jan 22, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> $16/TPU counting extra certificate.  $19/TPU not counting such.


Omg. $$/TPU..... I need RCI HELP lol. I’m looking to pick up a trader in RCI for DVC inventory last minute. What the heck are these ratios and how can I tell what a resort would be? Ideally I’d like a resort I can keep in both II and RCI. is that even possible?? I also read, book a week then deposit? With II you just deposit the floating week. I’d love to know the differences between each exchange company.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 22, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Omg. $$/TPU..... I need RCI HELP lol. I’m looking to pick up a trader in RCI for DVC inventory last minute. What the heck are these ratios and how can I tell what a resort would be? Ideally I’d like a resort I can keep in both II and RCI. is that even possible?? I also read, book a week then deposit? With II you just deposit the floating week. I’d love to know the differences between each exchange company.




These ratios are calculated, they are not displayed or available anywhere directly, but resorts have a MF$$ and they receive from RCI a point value, that may vary slightly from year to year, and will decrease it you do not deposit them in a timely fashion. 

But assuming Max points are received, you can calculate the MF $ per TPU obtained.  So for example I pay $450 in MF an I receive 27 TPUs when I deposit that week.  So 450/27 = $16.67 so that is the price per TPU.   It is the only way you can really compare one week to another, and you then can use it to figure out the cost of your trade in RCI, as it will be the cost of TPUs + the reservation fee. 

Haven't been a member of II in a while, as I didn't want to pay for it.  So it is just RCI for me for now. So I won't comment on II pricing or trades.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> These ratios are calculated, they are not displayed or available anywhere directly, but resorts have a MF$$ and they receive from RCI a point value, that may vary slightly from year to year, and will decrease it you do not deposit them in a timely fashion.
> 
> But assuming Max points are received, you can calculate the MF $ per TPU obtained.  So for example I pay $450 in MF an I receive 27 TPUs when I deposit that week.  So 450/27 = $16.67 so that is the price per TPU.   It is the only way you can really compare one week to another, and you then can use it to figure out the cost of your trade in RCI, as it will be the cost of TPUs + the reservation fee.
> 
> Haven't been a member of II in a while, as I didn't want to pay for it.  So it is just RCI for me for now. So I won't comment on II pricing or trades.


How much is your RCI membership fee? My II is included in my HOA for vistana. I was thinking of an EOY Sheraton I can deposit in both RCI And II.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Omg. $$/TPU..... I need RCI HELP lol. I’m looking to pick up a trader in RCI for DVC inventory last minute. What the heck are these ratios and how can I tell what a resort would be? Ideally I’d like a resort I can keep in both II and RCI. is that even possible?? I also read, book a week then deposit? With II you just deposit the floating week. I’d love to know the differences between each exchange company.



1) DVC is in RCI
2) you can't deposit a week in BOTH RCI and II at the same time.  Once you deposit it somewhere - its is not longer "yours".


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 23, 2020)

To add to SandyVDH post  - exactly how I calculate a week's TPU value.  I do NOT factor in "resort certificates" or any amount that I get for renting out a timeshare week.  (I get several "resort certificates" every year and have used one).   (IMHO - Rental income is really only valid in an entire portfolio - not for comparing the value of one week to another.) 

and finally,  you also need to consider the acquisition cost of a "tiger trader".    I can name 60 TPU weeks - but the cost to acquire is over $15,000 (yes, on the resale market and VERY hard to get).  Not worth it for trading...

My "tiger trader" thru RCI,  typically costs me $700 for a week exchange (28 TPUs @ $16  plus exchange fee) - and most of my trades are less than 28 !

(and I paid $1000 for the tiger trader about 15 years ago)

sandkastle


----------



## Synergy (Jan 23, 2020)

I think he meant 'either' as opposed to 'both.' 

Although, suddenly I'm curious, if you have a lockoff, is there any reason you couldn't deposit half your week into each of two different exchange programs?


----------



## Synergy (Jan 23, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> (IMHO - Rental income is really only valid in an entire portfolio - not for comparing the value of one week to another.)



I think there is some value in taking minimum rent into account, at least for lockoffs.  I have an ownership that, imo, should not ever be used only for points.  One half 'should' be rented - it earns well more than half the maintenance fee, even after the resort takes their enormous cut - and it really does arguably reduce my cost per point.  The same would apply if it were in weeks, though I understand the tpu value of the week is nowhere near as valuable as the point value, so it still not be a great value even accounting for rental income.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 23, 2020)

My latest Williamsburg Plantation purchase has $17.5/TPU.  Don’t know if it comes with extra certificate.  If it does, then it will be $13/TPU.  @Eric B thats about your values.  I can’t bring myself to buy anything Massanutten.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> How much is your RCI membership fee? My II is included in my HOA for vistana. I was thinking of an EOY Sheraton I can deposit in both RCI And II.




My Wyndham pays for my RCI account, I was paying for II.  That is why I dumped II, I wasn't using it enough, so that was driving up my cost. Yet, because wyndham already pays for RCI account, I have not additional costs to maintain it.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 23, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> My Wyndham pays for my RCI account, I was paying for II.  That is why I dumped II, I wasn't using it enough, so that was driving up my cost. Yet, because wyndham already pays for RCI account, I have not additional costs to maintain it.


And you get good TPU?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2020)

CPNY said:


> And you get good TPU?



I have NON wyndham fixed weeks that I get TPUs for.  Wyndham pays for a Weeks account and a Points account, for me at least.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 23, 2020)

This post makes me wonder again about Ridewithme. I guess he hasn't been around since mid-2017. I always enjoyed his posts about traveling with his daughter.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 23, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> My latest Williamsburg Plantation purchase has $17.5/TPU.  Don’t know if it comes with extra certificate.  If it does, then it will be $13/TPU.  @Eric B thats about your values.  I can’t bring myself to buy anything Massanutten.



If they don’t set it up with the extra vacation certificate, you can call the VV RCI 800 number and ask them to.  You might need the offer number from someone else or off the certificate that the seller got when they bought.

As far as $/TPU goes, I’m quite happy with how it works for me with Massanutten - I get an extra 21-22 TPU boost generally good for 18 months or so for paying my Woodstone MF early, plus the extra vacation certificate that is good for a 180 day reservation, then I use the week itself to get 254K points in Wyndham for another $89 fee.  I can make 7 upgrade-deposits into RCI of 35K each to get 63K Wyndham-RCI points, for a total of 450K - that will book a lot of weeks given the Wyndham-RCI exchange grid.  It’s a form of TS-arbitrage, if you will, figuring out how to use the different “exchange rates” for a week in the various systems.  My understanding is that once my WorldMark resale contract closes, I’ll be able to deposit the week there as two separate red 2 BR weeks for 16K WM credits and 2 housekeeping tokens, which I can then use there or deposit into II as good trading blue 2 BR weeks with 4K WM credits leftover, making my 4 BR LO Woodstone week useable for reserving Marriotts or back down into GL NV Punta.  Flexibility has value to me beyond just the $/TPU, but Massanutten does quite well there, too.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 24, 2020)

I got curious.   Using some of the models presented in this thread -  my cost/TPU in my timeshare portfolio is *$2.58/TPU*   WITHOUT bringing in my Wyndham points and converting them into a whole bunch of weeks.   I can rent 6 of my weeks for more than my maintenance fees, thus getting me a GREAT TPU cost.  

If someone asks me “what is a good TPU cost” -  I am going to give them my best SINGLE week value without the rest of the portfolio.    Someone looking to acquire a week for TPU value is not interested in my whole portfolio.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> I got curious.   Using some of the models presented in this thread -  my cost/TPU in my timeshare portfolio is *$2.58/TPU*   WITHOUT bringing in my Wyndham points and converting them into a whole bunch of weeks.   I can rent 6 of my weeks for more than my maintenance fees, thus getting me a GREAT TPU cost.
> 
> If someone asks me “what is a good TPU cost” -  I am going to give them my best SINGLE week value without the rest of the portfolio.    Someone looking to acquire a week for TPU value is not interested in my whole portfolio.


$2.58 per tpu?  So you can get 200 tpu's for $516.00 in MF's?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 24, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> $2.58 per tpu?  So you can get 200 tpu's for $516.00 in MF's?



I read that as a portfolio rate, taking into account renting 6 weeks for more than their MFs to result in a reduced overall cost.  Kind of wonder what the best SINGLE week is; my comments were meant to be on overall utility being something to take into account as well as $/TPU.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I read that as a portfolio rate, taking into account renting 6 weeks for more than their MFs to result in a reduced overall cost.  Kind of wonder what the best SINGLE week is; my comments were meant to be on overall utility being something to take into account as well as $/TPU.


ok.  Sometimes I rent all my Massanutten weeks for around MF's and then use just the boosts.  So I get 65-100 tpu's for just the cost of the combine fee.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 25, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I read that as a portfolio rate, taking into account renting 6 weeks for more than their MFs to result in a reduced overall cost.  Kind of wonder what the best SINGLE week is; my comments were meant to be on overall utility being something to take into account as well as $/TPU.



That is exactly my point

I think the OP wanted to know about acquiring a *SINGLE* week, and what is a good TPU cost.  Answers included under $10, with later explanations about "certificates" and "renting".   My best weeks,  by themselves are $14-$18 per TPU.   Using some of the methods presented of including "certificates" and rental offsets,  my timeshare *PORTFOLIO* is $2.58/TPU,  and yields 200 TPUs.   If I did NOT rent anything out and deposited them all, I would get 330 TPUs and it would be closer to $23/TPU on average for the whole portfolio.   (If you do the math, you see why I would rent the 6 weeks if I did not use them, rental far better than the TPUs they yield.  Plus I don't need more TPU,  I need to start divesting some of these.

(And I deposit at least a year in advance as well, no loss of power.)


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 25, 2020)

Wyndham is a whole different game.  As Eric B said - timeshare arbitrage with the systems.   I can get TS A in  "Wyndham/RCI" for 105k ($600 for me), or I can get it for 55 TPUs in RCI - Using $17/TPU (the week used value) - Its $880.   On the other hand,  I can get TS B for 20 TPUs ($340), and thru "wyn/rci" (2 bed, high), its over 200k ($1,200).   

Fascinating game we play.....


----------



## Eric B (Jan 25, 2020)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Wyndham is a whole different game.  As Eric B said - timeshare arbitrage with the systems.   I can get TS A in  "Wyndham/RCI" for 105k ($600 for me), or I can get it for 55 TPUs in RCI - Using $17/TPU (the week used value) - Its $880.   On the other hand,  I can get TS B for 20 TPUs ($340), and thru "wyn/rci" (2 bed, high), its over 200k ($1,200).
> 
> Fascinating game we play.....



That has been my philosophy in this, though it means I probably have to many TS for now.  I like staying in a great place for <$80/ night.  I’ll probably have to start renting out my excess.


----------

